# Looking for new partner.



## decoyed (Oct 14, 2006)

Im looking for a new coyote hunting partner in North Dakota / South Dakota. I have been hunting North Dakota for about 10 years and my old partner has called it quites ( due to not being a serious hunter). I've been hunting predators for over 25 years. I'd like to find a person who has a real passion to hunt. Im not looking to steal anyone's spots and never will. I'm looking to put my resources in with a partner to get maximum hunting success. I'm 47 years old and don't smoke or drink. If anyone wants a true die hard hunter as a partner please pm me your contact #.


----------

